# Good Alloy wheel refurbisher (Glasgow)



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

I am looking for an excellent wheel refurbisher in the Lanarkshire/Glasgow area. Not interested in the guys who do it from the back of a van,(no offence to these guys) but really looking for a proper 'like new' finish.:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I've used a place called Powdertec in the past.

http://wheelsrefurbished.com/

Results can be seen in this thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=37629

Will have to get an alloy powercoated in the next few weeks and I'm considering this place due to the wider variety of finishes availible.

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Chameleon in paisley have been getting good reviews from those that have used them


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

is chameleon mikes place aka the polisher, if so hes a legend in that department :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

chameleon are in Renfrew

he also runs a hand carwash now :lol: expanding

ive used chameleon twice


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

badly_dubbed said:


> is chameleon mikes place aka the polisher, if so hes a legend in that department :thumb:


Are Mike and Craig still doing it? I think they had a place in Govan.

Chameleon is a different guy. I've heard they are good.


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

+1 again for Chameleon, good guy, happy to show you exactly what he is doing. Does a fair bit of work for Audi at Braehead and a few of the car clubs (including one of the Scooby clubs IIRC)


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> is chameleon mikes place aka the polisher, if so hes a legend in that department :thumb:


as far as im aware chamelon do mikes colour coding and mike solely does the polishing which he is the king at!!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

another thumbs up for Chameleon here


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Powdertec are awesome


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

willy at chameleon is spot on


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Will have to get an alloy powercoated in the next few weeks and I'm considering this place due to the wider variety of finishes availible.
> 
> http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/


Old post....

But went to see this guy today about powder coating my wheels same day service £250 spoke at length about various finishes and opted for a power silver i think its called basically an OEM colour from BMW :thumb:

Oh avoid the old road into East Kilbride i nearly got the car wedged in a bridge!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I've used Chameleon on two occasions, the first time it was the original guy who started up the business (he used to work for ESP) and the finish was spot on, the second time was a few years ago when the business had been bought over and to say I was disappointed is an understatement. The wheels were very poorly finished, the inside rim is as rough as a badgers a*** and the clear coat started crazing just after 12 months.

Since then I have used Powdertec and the difference is night and day, top quality, great service and I wouldn't go anywhere else now.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Oh avoid the old road into East Kilbride i nearly got the car wedged in a bridge!


lol, I know what bridge you mean, at the bottom of the hill?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Old post....
> 
> Oh avoid the old road into East Kilbride i nearly got the car wedged in a bridge!


I did one of my wheels in there two week ago. When the h3ll did they install the metal balls at the end of the bridge. :wall:
Gordon.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> lol, I know what bridge you mean, at the bottom of the hill?


yeh thats the one came round saw the bridge and the gap :doublesho "WOOOOWWW" Brrraaakkkee....., i had to reverse up the wrong way past 3 cars let everyone out to see how they get through and swing out to come round straight and give it a go. :lol: bob guided me through with about 6 cars waiting


----------

